# BGE - I'm getting better



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

at controlling the temp in this thang. Been trying to do cheaper cuts. Two pork sirloins and a chicken last night turned out very good. Tonight I stopped by Pappa Murphys and got a couple of Mediterranean chicken and herb pizzas and they turned out awesome!! Gotta get back to work soon and all this fun is gonna slow down


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Did a spatchcock chicken tonite, (among several other things), came out good!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

New Years Eve. Put it on about 6 am. 8-9 hours later, juicy turkey.


----------



## LibertyBelle1326 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Bge*

Yeah man, I love that thing. I've even smoked the best cheese in it! Pretty easy to do without buying that expensive cold smoking attachment. Had the best turkey in it also.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Chicken Wings on New Years Day!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Too many big moneys on this here forum!!!!




Dont mind me I am just jealous, lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG, ya'll and these sideway pics are wearing me out!!!! Gezzzzzz even a MOD can't get it right!!!

Dang, at least Dennis got it right.....THANKS and MRFish got me a foot pic fer my thread!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> Too many big moneys on this here forum!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a bunch of put downs and insults about the BGE that I can't use anymore. Would like to give them to you for free but gonna need another bag of that fancy charcoal soooooo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I've got a bunch of put downs and insults about the BGE that I can't use anymore. Would like to give them to you for free but gonna need another bag of that fancy charcoal soooooo



You don't need fancy $20 a bag charcoal....Royal Oak from Wallyworld! Stay clear of Cowboy!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jason said:


> You don't need fancy $20 a bag charcoal....Royal Oak from Wallyworld! Stay clear of Cowboy!!!


Cowboys not too bad. You just have to learn how to smoke with rocks.

I used the Egg brand a few times and it was nice. Burned real fast and left little ash, but Royal Oak is the best for the money.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Cowboys not too bad. You just have to learn how to smoke with rocks.
> 
> I used the Egg brand a few times and it was nice. Burned real fast and left little ash, but Royal Oak is the best for the money.


Royal Oak makes BGE charcoal. Just packaged different and alot cheaper.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe I just thought it burned faster. It did leave a lot less ash.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Royal Oak makes BGE charcoal. Just packaged different and alot cheaper.


The BGE charcoal is their "top grade". More larger pieces, etc. I use both. Royal Oak is like 7 dollars for 10#. BGE is 22 or so for 20#. I like both.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Another Vote for Royal Oak...... Last of the New Year's Oysters.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tonite's meal, (and the next few).....
Pork fangers, bacon wrapped brussel sprouts, bacon wrapped sparagus and corn on the cob (not pictured). Drizzle honey over the sparagus and sprouts. Good anti muslem meal!!

And done on Royal Oak....btw....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Last bag of BGE charcoal I bought had a five pound rock in it. 15lbs charcoal in a 20lb bag.

Been going to Lowe's and buying Frontier. Pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Tonite's meal, (and the next few).....
> Pork fangers, bacon wrapped brussel sprouts, bacon wrapped sparagus and corn on the cob (not pictured). Drizzle honey over the sparagus and sprouts. Good anti muslem meal!!
> 
> And done on Royal Oak....btw....



Bacon wrapped asparagus made me laugh!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good Wade!!! Me and Chase are readily waiting on that text!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a little something for ya'll at the house for yo' BGE.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What ya cooking today Wade.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing today. Got enough to eat on for a few days now!!! LOL May steam some brussel sprouts or make some more slaw....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tin Fer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang WADE, you do forget stuff when you drink!!! hahaha Wanna go out sometime??? hahaha I got one of them grate lifters when I was over at CHRISTmas, but my grate has double rail so it won't work right...I'll save it fer when we get our mini!!!


----------

